# Show in April 2014



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2012)

East Texas Goat Raisers Association April Showers Dairy Goat Show
Saturday, April 12, 2014 at 9:00am
Navarro County Expo Center in Corsicana, Texas.

anyone know where else I could post this info to help get the word out? I'm also a member of several forums on FB and they have posted there (I'm not a member - just trying to help out).

d


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have it pretty well covered. Good luck with the show.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe join the Yahoo group for your district as well as the surrounding districts? I am in district 5 and live in OK, but I think Texas is different. Might even contact the Texas Saanen breeders association and any other breed specific associations in Texas and surrounding states.


----------

